# Food Safety News Thu 11/21/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 21, 2019)

Food Safety News
Thu 11/21/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Eight people infected by Listeria in France*
By News Desk on Nov 21, 2019 12:03 am Eight Listeria infections have been recorded in France by authorities linked to eating a brand of pork tongue in jelly. The people infected with the same type of Listeria monocytogenes were identified by the National Reference Center for Listeria. It is not clear when illnesses occurred or how serious they have been. An investigation by...  Continue Reading


* Cheese Nips recalled due to small plastic pieces*
By News Desk on Nov 21, 2019 12:01 am A limited quantity of Cheese Nips, 11 oz. box, products in the United States are being recalled by Mondelēz Global due to the potential presence of small food-grade yellow plastic pieces. The plastic pieces come from a dough scraper that was incorporated into the production process of a small amount of product. The company reported...  Continue Reading


* Hepatitis A outbreak hits 3 states; implicated blackberries sent to 8 others*
By News Desk on Nov 20, 2019 05:11 pm It’s too late for people who ate fresh blackberries from Fresh Thyme Farmers Market grocery stores in September to take post-exposure vaccines, but it’s not too late for them to become ill from the hepatitis A virus that is believed to have contaminated the berries. “People who purchased the fresh blackberries and then froze those...  Continue Reading



* New E. coli outbreak linked to romaine; patients spread across country*
By Coral Beach on Nov 20, 2019 04:30 pm Even though state officials have found E. coli in romaine lettuce in an unopened package of Ready Pac salad, the federal CDC says their investigation has not determined the source of an eight-state outbreak. If it is the romaine, it will be the fifth outbreak linked to that specific leafy green since 2017. The current...  Continue Reading


----------

